# Recruiting targets?



## pbutler218

Jason, at this point do you know who is left that we are actively recruiting or have a chance to land? I believe you said some recruits were visiting this week.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Clayton Hughes is all you need to know. Get him and all is right in the world!


----------



## TreeTop

Highly unlikely we get him based on this...

"Man, fan base," Young said after being asked what's most important in his potential schools. "I want a great fan base. Somewhere with that real college feel. I want that real college basketball experience."


----------



## Southgrad07

TreeTop said:


> Highly unlikely we get him based on this...
> 
> "Man, fan base," Young said after being asked what's most important in his potential schools. "I want a great fan base. Somewhere with that real college feel. I want that real college basketball experience."



and illinois state does?? get out of here with the woe is me stuff. If it's us or IU then yeah that comment means a lot...Us and another valley school...Not much different if you ask me


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> Highly unlikely we get him based on this...
> 
> "Man, fan base," Young said after being asked what's most important in his potential schools. "I want a great fan base. Somewhere with that real college feel. I want that real college basketball experience."



Meh. 

Doesn't seem likely we will get him but not sure that has much to do with anything... Not sure what of the schools left that he is considering are going to give him that. Create your own college basketball experience young fella - nothing is given to you at this level anyway, everything you get is earned. You want people in the seats then give them a reason to come watch you.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pertinent posts were moved:

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?38272


----------



## meistro

I'm hearing we have a good 5th year transfer we're working on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> I'm hearing we have a good 5th year transfer we're working on.



Your hearing might be validated... something is in the works.


----------



## krwilson2

meistro said:


> I'm hearing we have a good 5th year transfer we're working on.



Name rhymes with.......? &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## meistro

I don't have a name but heard he was going to Louisiana Tech but now looking here.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

meistro said:


> I don't have a name but heard he was going to Louisiana Tech but now looking here.



Well they had 2 transfers: Qiydar Davis and Da'Shawn Robinson. Davis is the best of the two statistically.






Yes please. Couldn't find that he's landed any place yet.


----------



## bluestreak

Neither one of these players is a difference-maker, and both have battled injuries since coming out of JC. But I guess either of these guys would give you more than Demonte did last season - assuming he is the one being replaced.


----------



## treeman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well they had 2 transfers: Qiydar Davis and Da'Shawn Robinson. Davis is the best of the two statistically.



Would love to get the scoop on this kid if we are indeed trying to land him. his highlight film obviously shows superior athleticism but his season stats according espn.com showed that he only played in 5 games his RS Senior season, 7 games the year before that, but he played in 33 games averaging 10 minutes a game his Junior season when LaTech had a pretty good team and went to the NIT Quarterfinals.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Would love to get the scoop on this kid if we are indeed trying to land him. his highlight film obviously shows superior athleticism but his season stats according espn.com showed that he only played in 5 games his RS Senior season, 7 games the year before that, but he played in 33 games averaging 10 minutes a game his Junior season when LaTech had a pretty good team and went to the NIT Quarterfinals.


Back-to-back season ending injuries it looks like.

http://www.latechsports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/qiydar_davis_907940.html


----------



## Southgrad07

did he mean attended LA Tech and now looking here..Or visited La Tech as a grad transfer and now looking here. I would guess the former, but just wanted to clarify.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Back-to-back season ending injuries it looks like.



The kid has missed 2 seasons due to a knee injury and sat out 5 games in another season because of a knee injury....


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> did he mean attended LA Tech and now looking here..Or visited La Tech as a grad transfer and now looking here. I would guess the former, but just wanted to clarify.



It's my understanding that he visited La Tech as a grad transfer but now we were on his radar. Sorry, it was just mentioned in our general conversation about ISU athletics and I didn't want to be too nosy. My ears just perked up when I heard "grad transfer" which I don't believe we've ever had.


----------



## pbutler218

meistro said:


> It's my understanding that he visited La Tech as a grad transfer but now we were on his radar. Sorry, it was just mentioned in our general conversation about ISU athletics and I didn't want to be too nosy. My ears just perked up when I heard "grad transfer" which I don't believe we've ever had.


Any update on this "prospect"?


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> Neither one of these players is a difference-maker, and both have battled injuries since coming out of JC. But I guess either of these guys would give you more than Demonte did last season - assuming he is the one being replaced.



We would be replacing Franklin with this one.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well they had 2 transfers: Qiydar Davis and Da'Shawn Robinson. Davis is the best of the two statistically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please. Couldn't find that he's landed any place yet.



Qiydar Davis is our final roster spot announced today. Credit to Meistro for breaking this one wideopen! SycamorePride gets it right again.


----------



## ISUCC

congrats Meistro, you nailed it!

so no Trace Taylor at ISU right?


----------



## Southgrad07

Yep.. meistro sniffed that one out! If Young wants to come here I'd bet we would make a spot for him....but if i had to guess we are done for 17. If and that's a massive IF he's healthy..  the guy we just got will help us as much as anyone we could of gotten at this stage...


----------



## sycamorebacker

I would like to congratulate Coach Lansing and his staff, and say thanks.


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> congrats Meistro, you nailed it!
> 
> so no Trace Taylor at ISU right?



Hope he's a good fit. On paper, it looks like the coaching staff did a heckuva job landing some nice recruits, kudos to them.


----------

